# Which Army?



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm considering finally getting around to start Fantasy yet am unsure which army to go for. I've looked over the introduction thread and have narrowed it down to either Vampire Counts, Bretonnia or maybe a Beastmen Minotaur list. I also like the idea of a Vampire army based around Ethereal units if that's at all possible. Thanks for any help on the subject and please keep in mind that I will be playing mostly Border Patrol games with these armies. . .


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

i have both vc and bret, id recomend bret, lots of fun, very competitive and i find there arnt that many bret players.... in my state any how. Vc seem to be in abundents since new dex, and are very competitive in the right hands. i find choosing a army by its fluff, not competive rate more rewarding if that helps at all.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Go for Bretonnia, not only are they one of the most interesting armies in the game, but they also have the nicest looking unit, the Pegasus Knights.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Okay, while not completely for certain I have decided that I'll probably go for Bretonnia. Can anyone give me any tips on how to field them at 500 pts Border Patrol. . .


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

whilst i dont play them, all mounted looks cool, and not many people will be able to counter that at 500pts. pegasus knights will shut down the enemy shooting fast (very good) and your knights will smash all but the hardest units (which are rare in BP) in combat.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Bretonnians can be hard to field at low points because they require two heroes, and the Knights of the Realm, but once you get a solid list you can clean up! Start with the mandatory KotR then try picking up some Errants, they are crazy cheap at about 100pts/unit and are still hard enough to crush most infantry. Good luck to you on this one.


----------

